# Macro lenses



## zig (22 Jan 2008)

Does anyone use macro lenses for a DSLR, if so, what do you have?

Do I really need one, now thats another question entirely


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Jan 2008)

I don't have one, and im not sure you need one.
I bought some Kood screw on close up filters. They come in x1 ,x2 and x4 magnification.
Ive had some great results on them. And they only cast around Â£20 as a pose to Â£200!
Having said that, if i could afford a macro lens i would get one, if only because of the fiddling with screwing them on and off, 3 at a time depending on what im shooting.












Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## zig (22 Jan 2008)

Cheers Greame

I bought a Nikon D70 and was considering buying a 60mm macro to go with it, I thought I might get more use out of it as a general purpose lens as well as a macro rather than buying a dedicated 105mm macro which I understand from reading around you really need to use a tripod for anyway. I had seen the close up filters as well, I was probably going to buy those as well to macro my macro lens  

It would cost as much to buy the nikkor 60mm macro as to buy a Tamron 90mm or Sigma 105mm, so thats the dilemma really, the only problem with the nikkor 60mm is that you need to be very close to the subject, but as a general purpose lens I would probably get more use from it.

Just ideas atm but I will probably buy one as soon as I decide which one.

The nikkor 105mm macro is out as it costs to much, I believe the Sigma lens on AF is faster anyway.

BTW what lens are you using with the filters?


----------



## Tom (22 Jan 2008)

I have the same filters as Graeme on my Canon kit lens and I will say that they are good enough for what I do.

Quick example - this is at 100% size


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Jan 2008)

Hi Zig,

The Nikkor 105mm macro is next on my shopping list. Judging by the reviews, it is their flagship macro.

Dave.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jan 2008)

Hey Zig/Dave how much would you be willing to pay for a used 105 micro AF-D (non-VR)? I can post on Swap forum if there is any interest.

Cheers,


----------



## zig (22 Jan 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hey Zig/Dave how much would you be willing to pay for a used 105 micro AF-D (non-VR)? I can post on Swap forum if there is any interest.
> 
> Cheers,



Not sure ceg how much its worth so I wouldn't know what to offer tbh

which version is it? what F number, is it the old AIS version or a more modern equivalent.

I would be interested at the right price of course just not sure what that price is :?: 

Give us a ballpark figure ceg, Im sure moneybags Spencer would outbid me anyway


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jan 2008)

Hi Zig,
           The lens is the f2.8D shown here. It's later than the AIS. I believe it is a 2003 or thereabouts. Microhttp://www.nikonimaging.com/global ... /index.htm

There is another write up here:
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/co ... /index.htm

Now, It's not boxed and I can't find the instructions so I realize that drops the value, but I figure a ballpark Â£375. I want to get the Zeiss nikon mount macro equivalent which cost twice as much.

Does this sound too outrageous?

By the way guys, you do realize that on any Nikon DSLR except the D3 the angle of view of this lens is more like that of a 150mm due to the smaller sensor?

Cheers,


----------



## zig (23 Jan 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi Zig,
> The lens is the f2.8D shown here. It's later than the AIS. I believe it is a 2003 or thereabouts. Microhttp://www.nikonimaging.com/global ... /index.htm
> 
> There is another write up here:
> ...



ceg its probably a bit out of my reach atm I had not planned on spending that much right now, tbh Im probably going to go for a 60mm, I think this lens will be more useful for me in the short term, eventually I will probably stretch for a 105mm.

Thanks for the offer anyway ceg.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jan 2008)

OK, no worries zig. The 60mm might even have better depth of field. 

Cheers,


----------

